# 7. osztályos témazárók



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 1)

KedvesFórumozók,

a Gyereksarok tematikus topikjainak jó áttekinthetősége érdekében a kéréseiteket, kérdéseiteket kérlek ide írjátok, miután használtátok a *Részletes Keresés* vagy a *Keresés a témában* opciókat.

ne köszönömökkel teljen meg a topik, használjátok a *Köszönöm gomb*ot, vagy privát üzenetet.

*a keresett anyagokat az adott téma topikjába tegyétek és ide írjatok, hogy melyik üzenetben, hol található.
*
a már teljesített kérések, (és a nem teljesítetteket is egy hónapig tartjuk) törlésre kerülnek, és a nyilvánossá tett e-mail címek is!

köszönöm a munkátok,
boldog új évet!


----------



## Ágnes111 (2012 Január 18)

Kisgazd'asszony vagyok én,
sütni-főzni tudok én,
a rántást megkavarom,
a húst összevagdalom.
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp,
töröm a mákot.
dagasztom a kalácsot.
Ha piszkos lesz a ruhám, 
a teknő készen áll.
Ki is mosom, csavarom,
a kötélre akasztom.
(Óvodában játékos mozdulattal- kavargatás, vagdalás, diótörés, dagasztás...stb)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Medve nóta
Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Meddig tart el még ez a tél
Lassan kifogy a tüzelőfája
Kint meg fú az északi szél

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Elfogyott a lépes méz
Nincsen táncolni sem kedve
Amíg a kamra üresen néz

Irgum-burgum, dörmög a medve
Ha nem jön a tavasz, sose lesz nyár
Vidámabban szólna a nóta
Ha zöldellne a téli határ


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

SSüt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
Sárikának, Márikának, süt a mama, süt.
Süt a mama süt, süt a mama süt,
mákos rétest, túrós rétest, süt a mama süt.
Én is ettem kettőt, te is ettél kettőt, 
Kiskelemen, Zakariás evett tizenkettőt.


----------



## willany (2012 Február 3)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni, 
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## zsoka0703 (2012 Február 16)

*SOS-csak 2 oldalt kérnék*

Sziasztok!
Kérem, akinek megvan *Surján-Frint A hangképzés zavarai *c. könyv szkennelje be nekem a *164-165. oldal*t! Nagyon fontos lenne!! 
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## czakkos (2012 Február 18)

5. osztályos apáczai anyanyelv és irodalom felmérőket keresem, aki tud kérem segítsen.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 18)

*anyák napi*



tul2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már az anyák napi műsoron gondolkodunk. Tudnátok-e segíteni valamilyen ötlettel? A csoportunkban a fiúk vannak többen, csak néhány kislányunk van.Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket.


szia! feltettem az ünnepek-hez. üdv:Gudisz


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!

Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 19)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezeknek a dekorációknak keresem a sablonját. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!




https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN

szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót 


üdv:Gudisz


----------



## tul2 (2012 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni a következő témában?
" Az intézményvezető feladatai a SNI gyerekek fejlesztésének irányításában"
Nagyon várom a segítséget. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Február 19)

Gudisz írta:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/117579567164617690549/FILIGRAN
> 
> szia! Itt nézz szét! Talán találsz hasonlót
> 
> ...



Sajnos nem létező oldal.


----------



## Gudisz (2012 Február 20)

*filigrán*



Tűz* írta:


> Sajnos nem létező oldal.




szia! Elnézést, most már létezővé tettem


----------



## Tusicica (2012 Február 21)

*Maeterlinck - A kék madár*



Odett írta:


> Keresem:
> MAETERLINCK - A KÉK MADÁR mesejátékát.
> Remélem tudtok segíteni!
> Köszönöm





jó szórakozást.

[HIDE]http://www.laabagnes.hu/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/a-kek-madar.pdf[/HIDE]


----------



## cilike75 (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok! 

Érdeklődék, hogy nincs-e meg valakinek az éppen aktuális (2012) Bendegúz nyelvész iskolai fordulós feladatlap?

Nagyon köszönöm előre is.

C.


----------



## kbogi (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Keresem Vekerdy Tamás: Érzelmi biztonság c. könyvét!
Köszi:
Bogi


----------



## mesecske (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Közlekediési eszközök hangjaiot keresem, hangfelismerésre.


----------



## umárku (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
A Disney's Családi mesegyűjtemény még hiáníyzó darabját keresem: 
*Nincs erősebb a szülők szereteténél*








Előre is köszi, ha valaki fel tudja tölteni!


----------



## paprobert84 (2012 Február 26)

Tavaszváró kézműves ajándékok című könyvet keresném.


----------

